# can you fly Birmingham rollers with oriental rollers



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

Would it be better to fly them with their own breed or would they still fly equally if they are flying together


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

I have both and have flown them as a bunch. It looks good BUT it changes the way they fly when seperate. I cann't tell you how dif it makes them but just watching them, it's dif. They do make a good show anyway. Larry


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

I usually get my orientals started by flying them with my birminghams and once they are strong on the wing I seperate and fly them as their own kit.

Sometimes the orientals can be stubborn and difficult to get airborne, this method has worked well for me.

LittleJohn


----------

